# IPS error?



## FaRReR (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, this just happened but why? Shouldn't GBATemp be able to handle these connections? Or was it a malicious attack?


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't know...we'll wait until Narin comes around or something.

Didn't look like anything harmful to me, maybe just a server reboot?

Works fine now so I wouldn't make a big deal about it


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 23, 2008)

I keep getting the IPS Driver Error almost every day a few times, although it could be due to so much traffic right now.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it's just traffic......it seems to have started on the day that Wii ISO loader appeared.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 23, 2008)

and like the big DS of this month has all been dumped recently
so theres a lot of people lurking and maybe stealing our good connection?


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn those people who go here to read news and stuff...

Oh crap, that includes me : ( XD


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 23, 2008)

i've noticed the ips errors a lot, i'm also getting network timeout in firefox also.


----------



## Costello (Sep 23, 2008)

we're very sorry about the situation.
Narin and I are trying everything to make things better.


----------



## Gore (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm getting it like 30-40 times a day
I should just go play GBA until it's fixed


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been noticing it too.


----------

